# Mass Airflow Sensor



## Bill5614 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey guys, my MAF sensor is throwing a code on my 2005 so its time to replace it. i was just curious if i should just go down to advanced to get a new one there or if there were any that you guys could recommend to me. Any advice would be great. Thanks.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Stock would be best. You may run into tuning issues otherwise. Look on the forums for someone selling one that upgraded to a 100mm. What's the code?


----------



## Bill5614 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm not sure. I took it to auto zone and they told me I needed to replace my maf and knock sensor. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

??? that's whacked. Take it to another place and have them give you the actual codes. They can see that.


----------



## Bill5614 (Feb 25, 2014)

Ok. So I took it over to advanced and it's throwing a few more than auto zone these are the codes. P0327. P0507. P0174. P0171. P0101. P0068. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

They are all related in the sense that it's showing lean fueling, idle speeds and unexpected MAF/MAP sensor readings in relation to engine loads. If it's not getting a proper MAF reading it can't fuel or idle right. It could be the MAF or it could be the connection. Check the plug on the side of the MAF. Take it off and look at the pins for bent or corroded ones. Carefully and fully plug it back in. I'd pull the negative battery cable for 10 minutes then to reset all the codes and try it again. If that doesn't get it get a used stock MAF or borrow someones to eliminate the possibility. Any LS2 MAF like a TBSS or Corvette is the same.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> They are all related in the sense that it's showing lean fueling, idle speeds and unexpected MAF/MAP sensor readings in relation to engine loads. If it's not getting a proper MAF reading it can't fuel or idle right. It could be the MAF or it could be the connection. Check the plug on the side of the MAF. Take it off and look at the pins for bent or corroded ones. Carefully and fully plug it back in. I'd pull the negative battery cable for 10 minutes then to reset all the codes and try it again. If that doesn't get it get a used stock MAF or borrow someones to eliminate the possibility. Any LS2 MAF like a TBSS or Corvette is the same.


Not sure if this pertains to this or not, but if those K&N filters are overly oiled it causes the MAF to throw a code as well right?? Not saying that is the problem.....just curious..


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Semi off topic but I was recently told by one of the techs at the MB dealer where they service my wife's car that if you use a K&N filter an experience MAF sensor problems, it is not covered by the warranty.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've heard that scare before and they will use it if that's a way out. I have no problem running an oiled filter. The problem is with a new one or one that you just oiled (actually over-oiled). If you wrap them in a bath towel in the sun for an afternoon (or my oven at 170*) it will wick the excess out. If they do contaminate the sensor there are spray cleaners especially for that. You should never touch or mechanically disturb the sensor.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I use them and have never had a problem with them either. There's one in my GTO, one in the Acura, and even in the El Camino. But if Mercedes says it would void the warranty on a car that probably costs more to work on than the GTO, then I'm not putting one in it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

HP11 said:


> I use them and have never had a problem with them either. There's one in my GTO, one in the Acura, and even in the El Camino. But if Mercedes says it would void the warranty on a car that probably costs more to work on than the GTO, then I'm not putting one in it.


On a stock car that was under warranty I can understand that but remember on one that is modified in any way (i.e. headers, tuned, etc) they often find a way to shift blame especially on a vulnerable customer.


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

Clean the MAF first with some brake clean, both sides.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Use a dedicated MAF cleaner not brake cleaner. That is not safe for plastics


----------

